# Cibachrome-A   chemical set



## Kjam (May 22, 2016)

this is the year i finally relive my youth and make use of a darkroom setup i bought years ago at a garage sale.  I have many questions and stuff to relearn.  First off, i have this unopened 5 lt kit. It has to be 20 yrs old. I did crack the lids on a few just to check , no smell, clear liquids, the bleach packs haven't melted.  

1. Can i use these chemicals for B/W printing? I do not have any chrome paper. I have a bunch of paper that came with the setup, probably will be bad but i'll practice on it first.

2. If no to #1 or the chemicals have gone bad what is proper disposal for this stuff?

Thank you


----------



## compur (May 22, 2016)

1. Maybe but you'd be way out in uncharted territory. I suggest getting yourself some Dektol or a similar B&W paper developer instead.

2. Contact your local city or county Dept of Public Works for instructions/requirements for chemical waste disposal.


----------

